# Anyone have a Flame or Ice brush?



## RMThompson (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey all. I dont normally use weird Photoshop brushes, but I am doing an invitation for someone and they want to make like fire from their fingertips.

Anyone have, or know where to get, a flame brush or icicle brush that will work with Photoshop 6.0 ??


----------

